# Tess:mysositis confirmed



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The lab test confirmed what we already suspected: Tess has Masticatory Myositis. Her result was 2M 1:1000, where >1:100 is already consistent with the diagnosis of myositis. The vet told me they had said a muscle biopsy was not necessary, because it is very obvious. I have an appointment with the neurologist coming Monday, to talk about the treatment. I want to talk about the difference in treatment with Prednisone or Dexamethasone. She is only 2 1/2 years old, her quality of life is my most important thing, as they told me she will be on medication for the rest of her life...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be thinking of you and Tess (and of course Liza). I am so sorry for this diagnosis but I do hope you can keep her quality of life as high as you can with minimal medication. Please keep us up to date on her condition.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope the prednisone will help her recover quickly. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers for Tess and for you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

inge said:


> The lab test confirmed what we already suspected: Tess has Masticatory Myositis. Her result was 2M 1:1000, where >1:100 is already consistent with the diagnosis of myositis. The vet told me they had said a muscle biopsy was not necessary, because it is very obvious. I have an appointment with the neurologist coming Monday, to talk about the treatment. I want to talk about the difference in treatment with Prednisone or Dexamethasone. She is only 2 1/2 years old, her quality of life is my most important thing, as they told me she will be on medication for the rest of her life...


 can I ask what this Masticatory Myositis is?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is a basic article on it Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Masticatory Myositis


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Glassbuttercup said:


> Here is a basic article on it Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Masticatory Myositis


WOW. That is something I never would have even known about.... so sorry any dog would have to suffer with this and at such a young age.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers going your way!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry Tess is so sick...poor baby


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending healing thoughts and good wishes your way...
I don't know a lot about it, but isn't it autoimmune? If so, maybe it will flare and remit like the other autoimmune diseases?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry and am sending you guys good wishes that the treatment will help.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sending healing thoughts and good wishes your way...
> I don't know a lot about it, but isn't it autoimmune? If so, maybe it will flare and remit like the other autoimmune diseases?


Yes, it is. I suppose it works that way. Least year she had jaw pain, and myositis was one of the things mentioned. In retrospect we should have sent out her blood to California then, we might have caught it earlier. This is stage two, the chronic form. You can actually see that her head has become smaller in this week again. But I have a lot of things to ask the neurologist, coming Monday.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My bridge boy Bailey was 2 when he was diagnosed with the same. With treatment the progression was stopped, but not recovery. He was only able to open his mouth wide enough to pick up a depressurized tennis ball and he sometimes had a hard time getting it out without help. But, he was happy and pain free and led a normal life. I know he initially took some predisone and also some kind of chemo therapy drugs.

I will be thinking of you and Tess. ((hugs))


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Gosh so sorry to hear this in such a young dog. Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Pammie said:


> My bridge boy Bailey was 2 when he was diagnosed with the same. With treatment the progression was stopped, but not recovery. He was only able to open his mouth wide enough to pick up a depressurized tennis ball and he sometimes had a hard time getting it out without help. But, he was happy and pain free and led a normal life. I know he initially took some predisone and also some kind of chemo therapy drugs.
> 
> I will be thinking of you and Tess. ((hugs))


Thank you for this post..the things I read on the Internet about young dogs and myositis are so depressing...I know I read too much.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My friend's dog had this and, although he needed treatment and close monitoring, he lived a full and happy life.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry.. hoping for the best.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes.. For Tess!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I was so sorry to see that "Tess" was your Tess. Thinking of you both - I know that she is a lucky girl to have a human like you and that you will do whatever you can to make her life long and comfortable. She is a special dog and I think that knowing this now shows why she came to you - because you would move heaven and earth for her sake.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Sending thoughts and feel-better wishes to your Tess. It must be so difficult for you to see her go through this. I hope the treatment will make her feel better, and as some of the members have posted that she will go on to lead a long and happy life.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and Tess.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, praying for Tess.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Tess does indeed have MM. I am happy that you have a diagnosis and can move forward with a treatment plan. Hugs for sweet Tess (and for you!)


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am another who saw this thread, and although I wouldn't want this to be anyone's dog, my first thought was "oh no, don't let it be Inge and Tess.". I'm going to pray that she responds well and is a "best case" patient. I'm so sorry you all are going through this. I know how special she is. Maybe you will want to stop reading on the Internet till after you consult with the neuro. Sometimes the Internet and all it's information is a bit of a curse. Please keep us posted and know we are thinking about you. 
Kristy


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We just got back from the neurologist. She put Tess on prednisone, 30 mg every 12 hours for a month, then 1/2 of that and after a month again 1/2 of that. We have to go back in three weeks to check her blood again, especially the liver, and do new titers. What was surprising to me, was that she told me that the fact that the titer had been so high was actually not a bad sign, because it means the disease is still active. Had the count been very low, the chance of succes would be very low as well. It seems Tess is in between the acute and the chronic stage. There is absolutely muscle loss, and her eyes seems to be bulging more. I have to call back in a week if there is any change. If there is, she might add another pill, a chemotherapy medication. 
Anyhow, now we start preparing for the side effects of prednisone. Oh well, with Liza's UTI and Tess 's prednisone, we will have a very clean house...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Tess is going though this and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If cant be any better I am praying for this to be acute, so there is a hope. Sending positive vibes for your girls.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess is now almost two weeks on prednisone, and we have the impression it is working. She actually accept ice cubes again, and while she still prefers her small ball, she also grabs the big one. She started a new drug today, Azathioprine, to take very other day. Bloodwork in two weeks to look at CBC levels, then back to the neurologist, overal bloodwork and titer testing in two and a half week. Lots of vet visits....
She is noticeably more hungry, needs a little before going to bed to get through the night as well. I give her two cups of Fromm during the day, a small apple, half a banana and some yoghurt, plus in the evening some cooked vegetables. Is there anything else I can give her without her gaining weight?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Tess is doing better after two weeks on the medication. The treats you are giving her sound good. Maybe a larger amount? Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

i am so very sorry for Tess's diagnosis, my thoughts are with you. I know when I was trying to get weight off of Riley, I also added Raw long cooking Quaker Oats, and Pumpkin...the oats really seamed to fill him up. Please keep us posted on your beautiful girl....feel better baby Tess!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't see this when you initially posted it. I'm so sorry this ended up being the diagnosis, but I am happy that she seems to be responding well to the treatment. Jack sends get well kisses to his "sister" across the country.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" plus in the evening some cooked vegetables"

I see you are giving cooked vegetables but you can also add the low salt or fresh cooked green beans to her meals. I watch a springer that has to watch her weight and I flash cook fresh green beans let them dry and freeze them each separately then put some in baggies and wrap in aluminium foil. I then have small snack bags of crunchy frozen fresh green beans to be used throughout the day as snacks. I think they keep better if I make the small bags so I am not opening the whole thing up each time I want to give a few for a snack.

continued good thoughts for you and Tess.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am glad Tess is doing Better. 
You might have to adjust her dog food a little and give more fiber vegetables to help fill her up. The fruits and vegetables will have fewer calories than the dog food so she could have more fruits and vegetables to help fill her up without gaining weight. Green beans are a favorite and I also use sweet potatoes, squash and zucchini, along with the fruits and vegetables you are already using.
Good Luck its hard when they are hungry.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just read an article by the university hospital in Nijmegen, the Netherlands, where they categorize myositis as a rheuma related disease. That makes a lot of sense. I have RA myself, so that gives another bond between myself and my girl. I think I am going to look into a dehydration machine for her, to be able to dehydrate squash and pumpkin. Anyone experience with these things?


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

inge said:


> I just read an article by the university hospital in Nijmegen, the Netherlands, where they categorize myositis as a reuma related disease. That makes a lot of sense. I have RA myself, so that gives another bond between myself and my girl. I think I am going to look into a dehydration machine for her, to be able to dehydrate squash and pumpkin. Anyone experience with these things?


hey, im so sorry you've to go through this. but you might want to read up about raw diet. my dog of 15 years left me and his heart/ lungs were perfectly fine only the last 6 months where he had cancer after exceeding the lifespan of a golden. he never consulted a vet since puppy and has been on raw diet. (BARF) biologically appropriate raw food.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope this new drug will help. Keeping sweet Tess in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping and prayer Tess responds well to her treatment plan.


----------



## Bella's moma (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to here your story about Tess, it sound too familiar. My Bella was diagnosed with the same thing almost a year ago. The doctors couldn't figure out for the longest what was wrong with her. I had to convince them to test her for this disease. She has been on prednisone maintenance for several months now and doing very good with it. About 2 weeks ago she started coughing and her throat was swollen and just wasn't my Bella. Took her in to see the vet and he said she has lymphoma and a tumor in her stomach. Did I mention she is only 3?? I haven't stopped crying since. We have an appointment tomorrow to see a oncologist and see what stage she is in and if there is hope. Moral to my story is keep the meds up with Tess and the diet you have her on sounds great, but keep doing your research because you know your own pet and sometimes the vets don't know that much about rare diseases.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just don't know what to respond...I am so terribly sorry. My vet told me she was the first in their practice. I do have a lot of confidence in the neurologist. Things are just beginning for us, bloodwork, hunger, thirst...
I hope you keep us posted on how your appointment with the oncologist went. Three is too young!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bella's moma said:


> I'm sorry to here your story about Tess, it sound too familiar. My Bella was diagnosed with the same thing almost a year ago. The doctors couldn't figure out for the longest what was wrong with her. I had to convince them to test her for this disease. She has been on prednisone maintenance for several months now and doing very good with it. About 2 weeks ago she started coughing and her throat was swollen and just wasn't my Bella. Took her in to see the vet and he said she has lymphoma and a tumor in her stomach. Did I mention she is only 3?? I haven't stopped crying since. We have an appointment tomorrow to see a oncologist and see what stage she is in and if there is hope. Moral to my story is keep the meds up with Tess and the diet you have her on sounds great, but keep doing your research because you know your own pet and sometimes the vets don't know that much about rare diseases.


I am so sorry for your sweet girl, she is still a baby. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for tomorrow's appointment and best wishes. I really hope that there is a hope.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We went to neurologist again. On the whole she seems to be doing better, het jaw can actually open wider, so that is good. However, on palpating her liver seemed enlarged, so that is not good. They took blood to send out to California again, for a new titer, and they will check all the other stuff as well. On the liver we will get an answer back tomorrow or the day after, the titer will be at least a week. Worst case scenario will mean they want her in for an ultrasound, but it might also mean they will diminish the pred a little sooner. We will see.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am happy for good news and sorry for not so good. Your girl is so young and beautiful, she doesn't deserve this. I am sorry she has to stay away from her "job", hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

Happy for Tess's good news and I'm praying for good results on the other news.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Keeping you and Tess in our thoughts. It sucks so much that you guys have to face this  Stay strong!


----------



## mtk123 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Scared of Predisone*

Our 18 month old Maggie just diagnosed yesterday this . Anyone heard of using milkthistle to help the liver during use of predisone?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If I were you, I would start a new thread about this topic. I know that several of our members advised me to give it to Tess, however, the neurologist thought it better just to monitor via blood samples and not giving her new stuff.

I am sorry that your girl was diagnosed with myositis. It is a nasty disease. Tess was put on Prednisone for almost three months, first 2 months 30mg twice a day, and then slowly weaning off. In the end we stopped quite abruptly, because she started bleeding from her bowels. Stopping the pred solved that. In the second month they also started her on Azathioprine, she is still taking that. If you want more information, you can always email me on [email protected]


----------

